# Commercials open feeding?



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

If the question is whether or not commercial guys will open feed, yes, they will. Here is an example of open feeding pollen substitute (flour) to bees:


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

No recomended doses there from the vet.lol


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry really doesn't look like commercial open feeding.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Veterinarians don't prescribe dosages of rye flour and pollen. John Pluta was supplementing protein supplies for brood production. There is no medication involved. Don't imply something that isn't supported by the facts.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Agis - I could not understand what he said at the beginning. Is he feeding something other than just flour? Not wanting to use the anti-biotics, just wondering what he was feeding besides flour.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Gee guess there was flour in the tylan container.sorry must have missed that poor beekeeping.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

The plastic container must have been the salt shaker for the flour.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

That is amazing that those bees are hitting just plain flour. A 5 pound bag of flour a day in December and January to jump start brood rearing. Might have to play around with that idea.


----------

